# Tire help for 18x9.5 et40



## 6SPDTRW (Dec 15, 2018)

Need setup help.

18x9.5 et40 on a 2014 jetta sportwagen. I Had a widebody b5.5 passat and I love my wheels. Is it possible to run this size of wheels at stock height? I need help with a tire size that will work because the 245 45s dont










Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------

